# How do you know you're a calvinist?



## Peter (Jan 4, 2006)

http://purgatorio1.blogspot.com/2005/12/help-im-going-hyper.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 4, 2006)

Excellent! 


And the funny thing is:

I actually WOULD be more upset at finding my kid secretly stashing Arminian literature, than some "other" magazine. :bigsmile:


----------



## Peter (Jan 4, 2006)

I think the picture that's supposed to be Calvin is actually a picture of John Knox.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> I think the picture that's supposed to be Calvin is actually a picture of John Knox.



...and the fact that two of us recognized that right away probably proves the point even more than many of the examples on the list! 

[Edited on 1-4-2006 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Peter (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Authorised (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Peter_
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 4, 2006)

13. Someone tells you they go to








and you think they're going









15. The word "Puritan" appears as a required character trait in your profile on 
True True True


22. You've washed your little kid's mouth out with soap for saying "iMonk"


That list was great.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 4, 2006)

That was good stuff!!!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, marijuana is a cultural thing, but Arminianism is just _wrong_.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm bugged because I can't think of all the Johns!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I'm bugged because I can't think of all the Johns!



You can see by putting the cursor over the names (or clicking on them as well). Actually, after I thought for a bit and then read them all, I was surprised that the list didn't even include Murray - especially since they even included Piper and MacArthur!


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 5, 2006)

They're all hyperlinked. 
I thought one of the "Johns" would be John Gresham Machen.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



That would be on the "You know you're a Presbyterian If..."


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh stop it, it hurts!!

1) For romantic occasions, you prefer to give/get tulips rather than roses

I'd prefer them over roses and any other kind of flower any time!

9) When people tell you they're "Four Pointers" you already know they are stuck on the "L"

Almost EVERY time!!!

13) Was hilarious

14) You attach an extra "Lord Willing" onto your original "Lord Willing" just in case.

17) You hear a news story about some criminals being "reformed" and your first thought is to wonder how many criminals are arminians.

19) On at least 4 different blogs, you end up in extended wars with arminians arguing about God's Sovereignty. Your final comment always being a variation of, "Go read your Bible, I will pray for you."

21) No matter what conference you go to one or more or all of these guys is/are speaking:

 Oh dear... I suppose I should really watch out, eh?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 13, 2006)

19. On at least 4 different blogs, you end up in extended wars with arminians arguing about God's Sovereignty. Your final comment always being a variation of



I did it again.


----------

